# Trouble with Nvidia Support 64Bit Nvidia Geoforce GTX 750 TI



## Alita (Nov 17, 2019)

Hello Everybody.

Thank You all for letting me join this nice Community.

I need some assistance get me a working FreeBSD Desktop with Gnome or Xfce using (Nvidia Geoforce GTX 750 TI) on a 64bit AMD PC,

Since I do not have a CD/DVD Drive anymore I rely on using only a USB to install FreeBSD,. i also Run a Plex Server.

I have tried several Installs and each one failed installing Nvidia driver as a Pkg install using newer and old drivers.but I seem, to get an error about
Driver not being supported for 64 bit system,  so all i can do is get X running .

I do understand that in order to have a Desktop You need to, not only install the Desktop of choice but also Correct Video Driver as well.
and  To configure /etc/fstab as well as /etc/rc.conf and Xorg?  ( i hear they do not use Xorg anymore but i am not sure
I would imagine the only way to get Xorg is to install from ports? I looked for it but did not see it under /X11/

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2019)

Alita said:


> I have tried several Installs and each one failed installing Nvidia driver as a Pkg install using newer and old drivers.but I seem, to get an error about
> Driver not being supported for 64 bit system, so all i can do is get X running .


Post the output from `uname -a` please.


----------



## Alita (Nov 18, 2019)

Hello
I can not do so as I have windows installed at the moment


----------



## shkhln (Nov 18, 2019)

That's a pity.


----------

